# R.I.P Cleo



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

R.I.P Cleo, my gorgeous Black shorthair, and unborn babies, tragic vicitms of a road traffic accident this afternoon.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

That is rough. So sorry to hear of your news


----------



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

aw am really sorry r.i.p cleo and babes


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

im really sorry for you rip cleo and liluns 
chin up dan


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

This made me cry because we lost our cat not so long ago in the same way so i know how your feeling 

RIP Cleo.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

I understand your grief. Just recently my friends pet guinea pig ran out into the street and was hit. She, luckily, died instantly. She wasnt carrying any babies, but I stil understand. God Bless you


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww I am sorry for your loss. R.I.P


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Awwwwwww R.I.P Cleo


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p.


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

Awww, I'm sorry - r.i.p

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

rip


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

awww i fill for u my labador got ran over hope u fill better soon :sad:


----------

